# Trophy Water Hennies



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Took a little daytrip to the Rifle and the Trophy water Monday. The quick rundown is I found brief but intense feeding on the hendrickson emergence late in the afternoon (after two hours of bugs w/no risers) and a good spinner fall. The browns were picky about flies during the emergence--go with a low-rider of some kind. I'm putting a longer writeup on my blog.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Nice read...i also read your opener report. Its interesting, i did the Keystone loop early Friday morning, walked right by your camp site because i stopped and almost took a pic of the log chair.

I've often wondered how many people i pass by, speak with ect that are on the site...had i known that was you i would have dragged your *ss out of bed...the streamer bite was pretty good!


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Very nice!

I'd say you were pretty busy doing all that floating and driving on opening weekend. So did you have someone spot your car or stash the pontoon and walk back up to the car? I'm just wondering how that would work out with a ponton on a solo trip.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I used a shuttle service, Skip's for the opener, the Au Sable angler's in Mio this week. Though I've got a couple of spots in mind for a "stash-n-dash" outing...


----------

